# brake fluid



## letutt (Aug 22, 2005)

could too much brake fluid in my reservoir make my front calipers lock in the closed position?


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: brake fluid (letutt)*

Not sure about that maybe you should fill it to the line in between min and max.


----------



## rabbit83 (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: brake fluid (letutt)*

Your master cylinder is probably shot. try taking the lines loose and see if the calipers free up.
Very common on theese cars.......


----------



## audiguy06 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: brake fluid (rabbit83)*

Darn brake problems... I have to replace my rear passenger side caliper on my 200QT this weekend because it locked up and sent the outside brake pad through the rotor... looks very nasty!


----------



## audiguy06 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: brake fluid (audiguy06)*

Sweet... I almost died last night trying to slow down because this idiot cut me off in a civic with cut springs







Well long story short... my brake hose that is going to my bad caliper blew out and I lost all brake pressure.







not fun


----------

